# little sunday hunting



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

me and dashizznit went out today to find a spot on sum private land for him to gun hunt tomorrow and decided to take a shotgun. ended up with this fatboy.








once we shot him we said well we mise we get a few other shotguns and jump a few bunnies. so we got everything together and headed down to some private land by deercreek. didnt hunt long. prob a hour or so. jumped 2 got one. 









also i have a beagle im training to rabbit hunt. hes been in the field a few times but not to often. hes 13 months old. kinda gun shy but seems like he will get use to it easy. looking to get him out with some other dogs and let him run for a while. if anyone is intersted in meeting up on some public land or maybe going to one of my private spots and you have a beagle lmk.


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Where are you located i got a few beagle you could possibly run your pup with.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

im located around the blacklick area of columbus? even if your a hour or so out id love to come meet one day and let em run for a while. Or if youd like to come meet me around here i have a spot or two we could take the dogs out and try for some rabbits. they arent the best but normally produce a few each time we go. right now i take him for 15 to 20 mins a day to a empty field. i tied a rabbit fur to a fishing pole and i make hiim sit next to me wait. I get him all happy and pumped up, then cast my line out and he takes off after it. When he gets close i reel it back as fast as i can. i havent let him catch it yet. im not going to until a week or so goes by. Once he gets the idea of what he is smelling for and looking for im gonna kill a few rabbits and hide them everyday for 20 mins at different places in the woods and let him track em and find em but gonna beat hiim to the rabbit everytime so that way he doesnt get to bite it. im hoping that keeping it away from him for a month or so only letting him bite it 2 or 3 times will make hiim wanna go nuts when he finally gets on live in the field. this was a method a friend of mine told me that he used to train both his beagles and there great dogs. if u have any other tips or another method u used to train urs please fill me in.


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

if at all possibly kill a rabbit and show it too him. If you got an area you see rabbits alot try to sneek up on one so he gets real fresh scent. Our kennel is located in Rittman, Ohio. we are both at school for the next two weeks so possibly later in the month we could meet up ill keep you posted.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

hes seen a rabbit one time. going back out this weekend to get another one. keep me posted though. kinda far but would deff be worth it to get my dog out with your dogs for a day or two. do you guys train beagles yourself at the kennel?


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

we started our last pup dragging a rag soaked in rabbit scent around the field and gave her treats for finding it. Graduated to a live one in a box trap and it was on from there!


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

kool thanks for the tips. any clue where i can buy a live rabbit at?


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

no need for that.....use a box trap


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

sounds like a plan gonna give it a try for a week or so. see if i can trap one.


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

We really dont offer any training with both of us being away at school. But our winter breaks are coming up next week so possibly we can make something happen.


----------

